# Basic Problem with Premiere



## CyrusOne (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Ich mache erst die ersten Schritte mit Adobe Premiere.
Hab mir ein paar Turorials für die Grundlegenden Sachen angesehen.
Mein problem aber ist das die Importierten Videos bei dem "Monitor" zu sehen sind, aber ziehe ich jene dan auf die Sequenz und möchte diese dan Abspielen ist nur noch Schwarz und hin und wieder buntes Gewir zu sehen! Rendere ich die Sequenz bleibt es total Schwarz.
Was auch nicht geht sind die Thumbnails beim Projekt window! Hier ist auch nur Schwarz zu sehen.
An was kann das liegen? Ich habe die Videos extra noch mit VirtualDub (XviD MPEG-4 Codec) Konvertiert!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Baba Cyrus!


----------



## chmee (10. Mai 2007)

Nimm einen anderen Codec. Mpeg4 ist herzlich wenig zum Editieren geeignet.
zB Microsoft-DV.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/210206-pdf-videokompression-theorie.html

mfg chmee


----------



## CyrusOne (10. Mai 2007)

Gut zu wissen das der nicht geeignet ist dafür!  
Kann ich in VirtualDub den Codec einbinden, weil vorhanden ist er leider (noch) nicht.
Wenn ja, woher bekomme ich den Codec und wie binde ich jenen ein?

Vorhanden sind bis jetzt nur:

Microsoft H.261 Video Codec
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec
Microsoft RLE
Microsoft Video 1
Microsoft Windows Media 9

Hängt die verfügbarkeit der Codecs von dem Program ab oder ob ich sie generell auf den PC installiert habe?

Lg Cyrus


----------



## axn (10. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Nimm den... 

mgf

axn


----------



## CyrusOne (10. Mai 2007)

Dankeschön für den Link!

Nächstes Problem:
Verwende ich die Original Files bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung: 
"VideoSourceAvi error: The source image format is not accepable. (error code -2)"
Die files die ich schon zu AVI - MPG4 konvertiert habe gehen problem los.

Ist es sinnvol sie 2 mal zu konvertieren? Klingt für mich ja etwas komisch!
Oder sind noch einstellungen vorzunehmen?

lg Cyrus

[EDIT am 10.05.2007 16:11]
Ich hab versucht die Originalfiles mit Premiere zu öffnen hat auch funktioniert.
Nur leider ist jetzt werder im "Clip Monitor" noch im "Sequenz Monitor" die Datei abspielbar.
Laut Premiere: Kompressor: MJPG, Panasonic DV CODEC
Laut Windows: (rechtsklick eigenschaften) Videokompremierung DVCodec


[EDIT am 11.05.2007 12.22]
Ich hab mir sagen lassen das es am besten sei, die videos von der Cam ohne verlust zu Kompremieren (in VirtualDub Uncompressed RGB/YCbCr). 
Die Sequenz zu bearbeiten und das fertige video dan erst zu Kompremieren.
Großer nachteil, imens große files. Aber da das vid eh nicht so lange wird nehme ich es in kauf.

Würde aber mich troztdem freuen wenn ich einen perfekte Lösungsvorschlag bekomme.


----------



## arschgesicht (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo CyrusOne,



> Laut Premiere: Kompressor: MJPG, Panasonic DV CODEC
> Laut Windows: (rechtsklick eigenschaften) Videokompremierung DVCodec


sehr dubios. Entweder ist dein Film mit Motion Jpg oder mit einem DV codecs kompremiert . Beides ist  irgendwie.. naja... sehr komisch.


> Ich hab mir sagen lassen das es am besten sei, die videos von der Cam ohne verlust zu Kompremieren (in VirtualDub Uncompressed RGB/YCbCr).
> Die Sequenz zu bearbeiten und das fertige video dan erst zu Kompremieren.
> Großer nachteil, imens große files. Aber da das vid eh nicht so lange wird nehme ich es in kauf.
> 
> Würde aber mich troztdem freuen wenn ich einen perfekte Lösungsvorschlag bekomme.


Irgendwie ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du direkt von deiner DV (?) Kamera ohne technische Umbaumassnahmen durchzuführen den Datenstrom unkompremiert auf deinen Rechner bekommst. 

Mit verlaub, deine Arbeitsweise ist sehr umständlich und eigentlich gar nicht erforderlich. (ausser wenn ich deine Postings irgendwie falsch verstanden habe)

Weshalb nimmst du in Premiere nicht direkt auf? 

Sofern du eine DV Kamera hast. Projekteinstellung auf Pal DV/D1 (bei 4:1) stellen. F5 drücken. Die Settings dort überprüfen (sollten die gleichen sein wie unter Projekteinstellung) und einfach "aufnehmen". Eigentlich ist ein Umweg über mp4 oder der gleichen gar nicht nötig... das verstehe ich nicht... naja...


----------



## CyrusOne (12. Mai 2007)

Ich benütze keine Analoge Kamere sonder eine DigiCam mit Videofunktion.
Hierbei werden die Files in einem eigenen Compresions Verfahren gespeichert, welche absolut nicht geeignet ist für die wiedergabe und weiterbearbeitung. 
Darum habe ich die files Uncompremiert von der SD Karte gerippt. (wie schon gesagt ist jene einstellung in VirtualDub: in VirtualDub Uncompressed RGB/YCbCr)
Diese Generiert mir zwar riesen Files dafür eignen sie sich (laut Schulkolegen) perfekt zu weiterverarbeitung. Wenn das Video fertig geschnitten ist, soll ich es erst Kompremieren.

Lg Cyrus


----------



## chmee (12. Mai 2007)

Das Thema "unkomprimiert arbeiten" sollte man doch genauer betrachten - wie es A***hgesicht schon bemerkte.

1. Soweit bei Dir alles funktioniert und Du den Platz hast, gibt es keine praktischen Gegenargumente.
2. Unkomprimiert zu arbeiten ist in vielen Fällen - wie zB DV-Schnitt - unnötig, da 
A - die Datenmenge aufgebläht wird ohne qualitative Vorteile,
B - ein weiterer Konvertierungsvorgang stattfindet, der zeitraubend ist.

Ich denke, dass der Fehler darin verborgen ist, dass ein DV-Codec nur mit ganz bestimmten Merkmalen funktioniert, und diese bei Deinem Digiknippsenvideo
eben nicht gegeben waren. 720x576 bei 25fps(PAL) und 48KHz16Bit-Audio/32KHz16Bit

Wenn diese nicht gegeben sind, bricht jede Transkodierung ab. mfg chmee


----------



## arschgesicht (14. Mai 2007)

CyrusOne hat gesagt.:


> Ich benütze keine Analoge Kamere sonder eine DigiCam mit Videofunktion.


oh je... hab ich irgendwo was von einer Analogkamera geschrieben?! DV ist immer digital. 

Abgesehen davon wäre es vielleicht recht hilfreich für dich/uns gewesen, sofern du ein wenig mehr über deine "Kamera" geschrieben hättest. Eine "DigiCam" kann praktisch alles sein... - das sagt rein gar nichts aus... 


> Hierbei werden die Files in einem eigenen Compresions Verfahren gespeichert, welche absolut nicht geeignet ist für die wiedergabe und weiterbearbeitung.


Eine "Videofunktio" ist ein nettes Gimmick, mehr auch nicht. 


> Diese Generiert mir zwar riesen Files dafür eignen sie sich (laut Schulkolegen) perfekt zu weiterverarbeitung. Wenn das Video fertig geschnitten ist, soll ich es erst Kompremieren.


Ist schon richtig, aber die Frage ist: Lohnt sich überhaupt so ein Aufwand? - bei dieser wohl misen Bildqualität... aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...

Um die Videodaten zu reduzieren kannste beim Aufnehmen den Animation Codec verwenden. - Einstellung bei 100% ist er lossless. Als Alternative kannste auch einen h264 codec verwenden (ist aber nicht lossless! Keyframes am besten auf jedes Bild setzen lassen).


----------



## arschgesicht (14. Mai 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 720x576 bei 25fps(PAL) und 48KHz16Bit-Audio/32KHz16Bit
> 
> Wenn diese nicht gegeben sind, bricht jede Transkodierung ab. mfg chmee


Werter chmee,

das stimmt nicht ganz so. Premiere exportiert dir praktisch alles... Sofern das Quellmaterial "vernünftigt" vorliegt, z.b. kleinere oder grössere Auflösungen werden halt entsprechend skaliert... oder auch nicht, je nach Premiere Version und Einstellung beim importieren.

Aber sicherlich sind "Codecs" wie divx, Xvid und co. absolut "schrottig" für eine Prostproduktion.


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2007)

Das mag für so gut wie alle Codecs stimmen, ABER beim DV-Codec gibt es nur wenige Möglichkeiten. Du kannst ja mal probieren, ein Video in anderen Videogrößen mit nem DV-Codec zu exportieren oder zu transkodieren. Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit bricht er ab.

Achja, automatische Skalierung beim Export laß ich nicht gelten, das ist ein unkontrollierbarer Vorgang, den kein halbwegs Vernünftiger
in der Arbeitskette haben möchte.

mfg chmee


----------



## CyrusOne (14. Mai 2007)

arschgesicht hat gesagt.:


> oh je... hab ich irgendwo was von einer Analogkamera geschrieben?! DV ist immer digital.


Ja sorry tut mir leid, ich arbeite mich erst in die Materie ein!



arschgesicht hat gesagt.:


> Abgesehen davon wäre es vielleicht recht hilfreich für dich/uns gewesen, sofern du ein wenig mehr über deine "Kamera" geschrieben hättest. Eine "DigiCam" kann praktisch alles sein... - das sagt rein gar nichts aus...


Werde ich sobald wie möglich nachbringen, da ich nicht meine eigene verwendet habe!



arschgesicht hat gesagt.:


> Eine "Videofunktio" ist ein nettes Gimmick, mehr auch nicht.


Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich bin der meinung jeder begint mal klein, da werd ich mir nicht gleich eine mächtige Ausstatung zu legen, dan komm ich drauf das es doch nichts für mich ist  ... Ich weis, ich werde euch "Profis" sicher mit meinen simplen und grundlegenden Fragen auf die nerven gehen! ... aber ich hoffe ihr habt verständniss dafür


Ansonsten danke für die Tipps, ich hoffe ich habe demnächst mehr zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## drdredpg (1. Juni 2007)

Hey leute
ich weiß nicht obs jetzt hier passt,
ich würde aber gerne wissen
-wie man die videos schneidet [Videoschnitt]
-die beste [oder eine gute] Qualität wählt bevor man das video Exportiert
-und vll. wie man verzerrungen wegmacht oder sie einigermaßen gerade hinbekommt(mit verzerrungen meine ich z.B.bei schlechter video qualität oder wenn die pixel zu groß sind das man die eben verbessert damit es besser ausschaut)
und das alles bei Adobe Premiere
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------

